# Parkinson.. مرض المشاهير



## اني بل (18 أكتوبر 2009)

باركنسون .. مرض المشاهير Parkinson

المصدر: مجلة كلينك



  أصيب به: هاري ترومان - ماو تسي تونغ - هتلر - محمد علي كلاي - البابا يوحنا الثاني - والرئيس الأمريكي رونالد ريغان

من علاماته البطء في الحركة والكلام والكتابة والفهم

أكثر من مليون شخص مصاب بهذا المرض في أمريكا

مريض الباركنسون لا ترمش عيناه إلا نادرا

يعود الفضل للمعرفة العلمية لهذا المرض إلى الطبيب البريطاني (جيمس باركنسون) الذي وصف المرض للمرة الأولى عام 1817 م .. وهو مرض يتقدم مع مرور الزمن ويؤدي إلى ضمور وتلف في الخلايا والألياف العصبية.. وتقدر نسبة حدوثه العالية من 1: 500 من السكان في سن الخمسين ويزداد مع تقدم العمر. عن خلفيات هذا المرض التقت «كلينك» مع الدكتورة أسمهان فرحان الشبيلي استشارية ورئيسة قسم أمراض الجهاز العصبي في مستشفى ابن سينا.. وفيما يلي نص الحوار:



كيف يتطور مرض باركنسون؟

مادة الدوبامين هي مرسل كيماوي في الدماغ. والخلايا المنتجة للدوبامين موجودة في أماكن خاصة من الدماغ Substantia Nigra تتأثر وتقل وتتلف في الأشخاص المصابين بهذا المرض. وعند استهلاك مادة الدوبامين ، وهي المسؤولة عن نقل الإشارات العصبية التي تسهم في تحقيق التوافق الحركي للإنسان يفقد الدماغ قدرته على السيطرة على الحركات وإدارتها كما يجب ، ولهذا يعتبر مرض باركنسون ناجما عن نقص في مادة الدوبامين.


متى تظهر أعراض هذا المرض؟

تظهر بعد أن يصبح النقص 75-80% ، أو عندما يحدث عدم توازن بين الدوبامين ومواد كيميائية أخرى موجودة في النوى القاعدية ، مثل: الأستيل كولين Acetylcholine ، والجلوتاميت Glutamate ، ومادة B ، ومادة GABA ومواد أخرى.


هل يوجد في الرجال أكثر من النساء؟

مرض باركنسون يوجد في الرجال أكثر من النساء بنسبة 2:3 ، ومعدل عمر المريض عند ظهور الإصابة هو 50 عاما ، ويمكن أن يحصل عند صغار السن أيضا.. أي قبل سن الأربعين بنسبة 5-10% . ويوجد في أمريكا أكثر من مليون شخص مصاب بهذا المرض ، ونسبة هذا المرض تزداد مع ازدياد متوسط العمر.


هل هناك أسماء مشهورة أصيبت به؟

نعم ، أصيب به كثير من المشهورين مثل: هاري ترومان ، وماو تسي تونغ ، وهتلر ، ومحمد علي كلاي ، والبابا يوحنا الثاني ، ورونالد ريغان.. وغيرهم.


ما أعراضه؟

بطء في الحركة مع اختلال

تيبس في الأطراف

رجفان في الأطراف العليا والسفلى

 وهذا يؤثر على توازن المريض وسيره ، 

وهنالك صعوبة في البدء بالحركة والتوقف والدوران

كما أنه قد يؤثر على الكلام والبلع والذاكرة والتوازن.

ما أبرز ما يميزه؟

الرجفان المنتظم الذي يبدأ في اليدين والأصابع ، ثم يمتد ليشمل القدمين والرأس ، ويبدو المريض كأنه يدحرج حبات مسبحة بين أصبعي الإبهام والسبابة ، ويظهر الرجفان أثناء الراحة ، ويختفي أثناء النوم ، ومع الحركة الإرادية للطرف المصاب ، ويزداد الرجفان مع التوتر والقلق ، وهذا الرجفان يؤدي إلى صعوبة في الكتابة والإمضاء والرسم ، مع تغير في الكتابة بأن تصبح كتابته أصغر ومرتجفة ، مع صعوبة في الأكل ، ولا سيما احتساء السوائل مثل الماء والشوربة. كما يؤثر الرجفان على الحلاقة ، وربط الحذاء ، أو فتح أو ربط الأزرار ، أو لبس الجوارب ، أو عد الفلوس ، أو قرع الباب ، أو استعمال فرشاة الأسنان ، وغيرها.


وما آثاره؟

من آثار هذا المرض البطء في الحركة وسلاسة السير ، وهذا يؤثر في المريض أثناء النهوض من السرير أو الكرسي ، أو البدء في الحركة ، أما السير فبصعوبة وبخطوات صغيرة وعدم مرونة في السير ، وكأن الجسم متشنج وبتوازن مختل ، وكذلك يظهر تباطؤ في حركة الساعدين ، والتوقف وصعوبة الدوران ، ويظهر تغيير في استقامة الجسم والميل إلى الانحناء إلى الأمام ، ومن الغريب أن مريض باركنسون قد يستطيع الركض وصعود أو نزول الدرج بسهولة ، بينما يسير ببطء شديد.


بم يتميز مريض باركنسون؟

يتميز مريض باركنسون بوجه جامد الملامح ، قليل الحركة ، معدوم الانفعال ، لا ترمش عيناه إلا نادرا ، وكأنه يضع قناعا أصم على وجهه ، وقد يسيل اللعاب من فمه أثناء الليل ، أو ترتعش شفتاه ولسانه ، فإذا تكلم كان كلامه بطيئا هامسا مملا على وتيرة واحدة ، ويكتسب جسمه وضعا متصلبا يتميز بانحناء الظهر ، وانثناء المرفقين والركبتين جزئيا، وغالبا ما يمشي المريض بخطوات قصيرة زاحفة ، فهو بطيء الحركة ، بطيء الكلام ، بطيء الكتابة ، بطيء الاستجابة ، بطيء الفهم ، كأنه قد وضع في قميص من الجبس ، أو قناع من حديد.


وهنا لابد من التأكيد أنه ليس كل رجفان أو بطء في الحركة أو تيبس ، هو مرض باركنسون ، إذ إن هنالك كثيرا من الأمراض التي لها أعراض مشابهة. لذلك يجب توخي الدقة عند تشخيص هذا المرض ، أو عند تحويله إلى الجراحة.


هل هناك أدوية حديثة أثرت بالإيجاب على تحسن حالة المريض؟
هنالك أدوية كثيرة وحديثة أثرت إيجابيا في تحسن حالة المريض ، ولكن في بعض الحالات تنقص كفاءة الدواء ، وفي حالات أخرى لا يتحمل المريض العلاج أو تظهر آثار جانبية لهذه الأدوية لا يمكن علاجها.


وفي مثل هذه الحالات ونسبتها لا تزيد على 10-15% ، يحول المريض إلى لجنة متخصصة للتأكد من التشخيص وتقرير حاجة المريض إلى الجراحة ونوعية وموقع الجراحة . يوجد نوعان من الجراحة إما بالكي أو بالتنبيه الكهربائي بواسطة بطارية تزرع تحت الجلد ، وهذا يؤدي إلى نتائج جيدة.


وهناك دراسات كثيرة على علاجات متطورة ، وكذلك دراسة هندسة الجينات (المورثات) وزرع خلايا ، خاصة من الجنين.


هل هناك أسباب معروفة لمرض باركنسون؟

أسباب هذا المرض غير معروفة تحديدا ، وهنالك عدة احتمالات:

فيروس.

ضعف في المناعة.

ضمور وتلف في الخلايا المؤدية إلى المرض.

مواد سامة.

استعداد وراثي.

هل توجد الآن معالجة شافية لهذا المرض؟

رغم التقدم الكبير في المعالجة الدوائية والجراحية لمرض باركنسون إلا أنه لا توجد حتى الآن معالجة شافية له ، ولا تزال هنالك تحديات كثيرة تنتظر الحل. وما يشجع أن أبحاثا كثيرة ومتطورة تجرى الآن في العالم قد تساعد في المستقبل على ظهور فهم جديد يمكن أن يؤدي إلى شفاء المرض.


والمعالجة في الوقت الحاضر تستمر طوال الحياة مثلها مثل معالجة مرض السكري، فهي تساعد على تخفيف حدة الأعراض ، وعلى استعادة القدرات الوظيفية ، وتحسين نوعية الحياة فقط ، فيتمكن المريض من أن يعود إلى مزاولة حياته الطبيعية في العمل والمجتمع ، كما يشعر بنعمة الصحة والسعادة ، وعدم الاعتماد المستمر على الآخرين.


ما العوامل التي تؤثر في المريض؟

التوتر.

الطريقة التي يتم التعامل بها مع المريض.

وجود أمراض أخرى مثل السكري ، أمراض القلب ، الضغط.

تردد المريض على عدة أطباء.

المشعوذون.

الذين يرعون المريض وفي بعض الأحيان قد يكون هؤلاء سببا في تدهور حالة المريض الصحية.

الجراحة التي ليس لها داع.

عدم وجود جمعيات ومراكز ومؤسسات لرعاية المرضى وتثقيفهم مع عائلاتهم ومن المسؤلون عنهم.

قلة الأطباء المتخصصين في مرضى باركنسون والحركات اللاإرادية.

هل يشعر مريض باركنسون بالقلق؟
نعم يصاب مرضى باركنسون بالقلق عادة ، لأنه بالإضافة إلى المسببات الفسيولوجية فإن المريض لابد أن يتأثر بأعراض مرضه ، على كل حال يمكن أن يظهر القلق كأحد الأعراض الجانبية لبعض الأدوية ، لذلك يجب طلب مساعدة الطبيب النفسي من قبل عائلة المريض أو من يقوم على خدمته.


يلاحظ الكثيرون من مرضي باركنسون أن الضغط النفسي والقلق يزيدان أعراض تشويش الجهاز الحركي ومشاكل الجهاز الهضمي ومستويات أيون الهيدروجين، وكذلك مستويات السكر في الدم بالإضافة إلى وظائف فسيولوجية أخرى.


ما الذي يجب فعله في هذه الحالة؟

استشارة الطبيب النفسي.

التدريب الذاتي.

تقنية التغذية الاسترجاعية.

التأمل.

استشارة اختصاصي المعالجة بالعمل أو الانشغال ليقدم نصائحه حول مشاكل الحركة عند المريض.

استشارة مدرب النطق ليقدم إرشاداته حول تقنيات التكلم والتمارين الخاصة بعضلات الوجه وثيقة الصلة بعملية المضغ.

القيام بالتمارين الرياضية والمشي والغناء والتكلم على أنغام الموسيقى.


المصدر
http://www.6abib.com/a-1533.htm​


----------



## اني بل (18 أكتوبر 2009)

‏مرض باركنسون
Parkinson Disease 







هو أحد الأمراض المتعددة التي تسبب حالة الشلل الرعاش وهي حالة تتسم بحركات أو رعشات متيبسة أو بطيئة. وقد يحدث الشلل الرعاش نتيجة لأشياء أخرى غير مرض باركنسون، مثل الآثار الجانبية لبعض العقاقير، أو العدوى الفيروسية أو التسمم بالمعادن. 

‏ونادرا ما يحدث مرض باركنسون لدى من هم دون سن الثلاثين، ويصبح أكثر انتشارا بعد سن الخامسة والخمسين. ويصيب الرجال والنساء بنسبة متساوية. 

‏وينشأ مرض باركنسون عن موت الخلية العصبية ونفاد الناقل العصبي الدوبامين ، في منطقة صغيرة من المخ تسمى "المادة السوداء" Substantia Nigra ‏، وهي ضرورية للحركة السلسة الطبيعية. وفي الوقت الذي تبدأ فيه أعراض مرض باركنسون في الظهور، يكون نصف عدد الخلايا المنتجة للدوبامين على الأقل قد مات. 
‏وكلما ماتت المزيد من الخلايا ، ساءت الأعراض أكثر. 
‏
أعراض ‏مرض باركنسون​
‏أولى أعراض مرض باركينسون قد تشمل الخمول وفتور الهمة، والرعشة، أو السقوط مرات متكررة دون سبب. ومع تقدم المرض، غالبا ما تنشأ ثلاثة أعراض هي الرعشة، والتيبس، وبط ء الحركة وتثاقلها . 

‏وقد تكون أولى الأعراض رعشة خفيفة عند الكتابة، فتبدو الخطابات مهتزة وتصبح الكتابة أصغر حجما قرب نهاية الجملة أو الفقرة أو الصفحة. فيما بعد تصبح الرعشة أكثر وضوحا، فتحدث في ذراع أو ساق في وضع السكون. 

‏تيبس العضلات سوف يصبح أكثر وضوحا للطبيب مما هو يبدو للمريض. وعندما يثنى الطبيب ذراع المريض، سوف يبدو كما لو كان "يتوقف" عند نقاط منتظمة على مدى حركته. وسبب هذا التيبس عجز العضلات عن الاسترخاء ‏كرد فعل مقابل للمجموعات العضلية المنقبضة. وقد يحدث التوتر ألما في ‏الظهر والعنق والاكتاف والصدغين أو الصدر. 

‏وتثاقل الحركة يعمل على إبطاء الخطوة أثناء المشي وتناول الطعام ويجعل الوجه أقل تعبيرا. 

‏وقد يبدو المصابون بمرض باركنسون أحيانا غير متسمين بالبشاشة أو ذوي شخصية عنيفة انتقاديه لأنهم لا يبتسمون أو يظهرون الكثير من العاطفة ، وهذا لأن عضلات وجههم لا تسمح لهم بذلك. وهم لا يختلفون عن أغلب الناس في فهم الدعابة والمشاعر العاطفية، لكنهم ببساطة لا يظهرون ذلك. 
‏
وغالبا عندما يشخص مريض بمرض ‏باركنسون، والذي عادة ما يكون في سن متأخرة، يدرك أصدقاؤه وأقاربه أنه كانت هناك مؤشرات خفية على الإصابة بهذا المرض لعدة سنوات دون أن يلحظوها . 
‏وعلاوة على ذلك، فإن المصابين بمرض باركنسون قد تظهر لديهم واحدة أو أكثر من الأعراض التي قد تصيب عدة أجزاء من الجسم.

الأعراض التالية عادة ما تظهر تدريجيا (أي سوء مفاجئ في الأعراض قد ينبئ عن مشكلة مختلفة كامنة قد تحتاج لعناية طبية فورية).

اضطرابات المشي : العديد من المصابين تصبح طريقة السير لديهم مصحوبة بانحناءة محدودة للأمام وتصبح خطواتهم قصيرة، غير منتظمة ، وهم أكثر ميلا لأن يفقدوا توازنهم لأنهم لا يستطيعون تحريك عضلاتهم بسرعة لتوفيق أو تصحيح أوضاعهم. 
‏
الكلام : قد يفقد كلام الشخص انتظامه ‏وقدرته على تغيير نبرة الصوت ويصبح صوته تدريجيا ناعما ذا نغمة واحدة لا ‏تتغير. وسبب ذلك صلابة وتيبس عضلات الصدر، مما يجعلها غير قادرة على دفع الهواء للخارج. 

‏العته : فقدان الوظائف العقلية يحدث لدى 15% إلى 20% من المصابين بمرض باركنسون. 
‏
مشاكل العين : تقل حركات العين حيث إن نفاد "الدوبامين" يؤثر على العضلات كافة، ومن بينها عضلات العين. يؤدي نقص حركة فتح وإغماض العينين إلى جفاف العين أو التهاب الملتحمة (الرمد).

البلع : قد يكون البلع بطيئا مترويا، فيتراكم اللعاب، مما يسبب "الترييل"، ‏وزيادة خطر "الشرقة" عند الأكل.

الإخراج: المصابون بالمرض معرضون للإصابة بالبواسير والإمساك نتيجة لتباطؤ حركة عضلات الأمعاء.

‏الخيالات الحسية: يعاني بعض المصابين من أحاسيس البرد أو الحرارة التي تسبب لهم الضيق والتي يشعرون بها في بعض مناطق الجسم. 
‏
اضطرابات النوم : تصيب مشاكل النوم حوالي 70% من المصابين بالمرض. 

‏خيارات علاج مرض باركنسون ​‏يصعب تشخيص مرض باركنسون مبكرا لأنه يبدأ شديد التدرج. فإذا شككت أنك مصاب به، فاطلب من طبيبك أن يحيلك إلى أخصائي أمراض عصبية والذي لديه خبرة طويلة بالمرض. وسوف يقوم الإخصائي باستعراض الأدوية التي تتناولها (لاستبعاد احتمال الآثار الجانبية للأدوية باعبتارها سببا للأعراض) ويجري فحصا عصبيا لك. 
‏
قد تجرى لك اختبارات معملية وصور أشعات مثل الأشعة المقطعية بالحاسب الآلي أو التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي بحثا عن ‏مختلف الأسباب المحتملة للشلل الرعاش ، وصور المسح بأشعة مقطعية بالانبعاث البوزيتروني، والتي تستخدم حتى الآن في الأعراض البحثية فقط، تبين المرض بوضوح . 
‏
ولا يوجد شفاء من مرض باركنسون، غير أن الأدوية والجراحة قد تكون مفيدة. وأكثر الأدوية استعمالا خليط من دواءي "ليفودوبا" و"كاربيدوبا". ويوفر هذا الخليط لبنات بناء للدوبامين لتغذية خلايا المخ داخل المادة السوداء. وتستعمل خلايا المخ هذه اللبنات في صنع الدوبامين. 

‏غير أنه بعد فترة يصبح هذا الخليط الدوائي أقل فعالية. فبعد "فترة شهر العسل" التي تستمر في المتوسط لما يقرب من خمس سنوات، تصبح الاستجابة شاذة. وكثير من المصابين بالمرض يصيرون فجأة أشبه بالمتجمدين. فهم إما يجدون صعوبة كبيرة في الحركة وما تسوء فجأة حالة الحركة فتصبح غير منضبطة ومفرطة. وباستعمال جرعات أقل من خليط ´الليفوروبا" و"الكاربيدوبا" قد تطول مدة زمن فعالية الدواء. 

‏وهناك عقاقير أخرى عديدة (تشمل ‏البروموكريتين، بيرجوليا، والعقاقير الأحدث عهدا "تولكابون" و"روبينيرول") تعمل على زيادة مفعول خليط الليفودوبا والكاربيدوبا . غير أن كلأ منها له أثار جانبية تحد من استعماله. والجرعات المنخفضة من عقار كلوزابين يمكنها تحسين أعراض الذهان التي يسببها أحيانا العلاج بالليفودوبا . 
‏ولهذه الأسباب، يختلف الأطباء حول التوقيت الذي ينبغي على الشخص المصاب أن يبدأ فيه تناول الليفودوبا . فالبعض يصفه مبكرا ويبقى على الجرعة منخفضة على أمل أن تمتد فترة شهر العسل. وللإبقاء على الجرعة منخفضة، ‏تستعمل عدة عقاقير أخرى، أغلب الأطباء يؤجلون إعطاء الليفودوبا بقدر المستطاع، وعادة ما يصفون عقاقير أخرى لمن تم تشخيص حالتهم مؤخرا وكذلك لمن يعانون من أعراض طفيفة. 
‏
الجراحة قد تساعد أولئك الذين تسوء أعراضهم برغم تجربتهم لجميع العقاقير المتاحة. أحد أشكال الجراحة (ويسمي استئصال المهاد جزئيا)، ويتضمن تدمير جزء شديد الضالة من المخ، مما يحقق على الأقل ارتياحا جزئيا من أعراض التيبس وثقل الحركة والرعشة لدى أكثر من 90% من الناس. 
‏
هناك أسلوب جراحي آخر يتضمن وضع أسلاك في مناطق محددة من المخ ‏وتنشيط تلك المنطقة بتيار كهربي ضعيف. وتجرى الأبحاث حاليا لدراسة ‏إمكانية نقل خلايا من المادة السوداء ‏لأجنة أجهضت أمهاتها فيها (أومن الغدة الكظرية للشخص نفسه) إلى المخ. هذه الخلايا المنقولة تقوم بتصنيع كمية كافية ‏من الدوبامين، على الأقل لفترة ما، لتحسين الأعراض لدى بعض الناس. 
‏
هناك عدد من المشاكل العملية التي يواجهها مرضى باركنسون كل يوم، والمصابون به وكذلك عائلاتهم يستطيعون معرفة الكثير من المعلومات القيمة من جمعيات أصدقاء مرضى باركنسون. 


http://www.6abib.com/a-1533.htm​


----------



## اني بل (18 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## ارووجة (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا ع شرح المرض...موضوع مفيد
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (18 أكتوبر 2009)

جميل جداااا يا جورجينا

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

